
Hierarchical Object Detection with Deep Reinforcement Learning - jonbaer
http://www.gitxiv.com/posts/TRuAac6yxSCfp2era/hierarchical-object-detection-with-deep-reinforcement
======
dplarson
I found the Github page to be a better source in this case: [https://imatge-
upc.github.io/detection-2016-nipsws/](https://imatge-
upc.github.io/detection-2016-nipsws/)

